# Blue Tree Resort



## Hornet441 (Dec 15, 2009)

Anybody know the internet fee (daily) at SPM Blue Tree Orlando?

Oh ya, do they have any "Resort" or other hidden fees?


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 15, 2009)

Some times, when you've got simple questions like this - you just call the resort and ask them.


----------



## Hornet441 (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for the help, I knew I could count on TUG.


----------



## hajjah (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm a former owner.  I recall that there was one or two computers in the lobby that were free.  I think the wi fi was also free in the lobby.  This was a couple years ago so I don't know if this has changed.  

Oh, I just remembered that there are two different management offices at Blue Tree.  I am only familiar with the regular Blue Tree Resort, not Westgate's Blue Tree.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 16, 2009)

Hornet441 said:


> Thanks for the help, I knew I could count on TUG.


You need help dialing an 800 number?

Toll Free: 800.238.6014


----------



## Hornet441 (Dec 17, 2009)

Sea Six said:


> You need help dialing an 800 number?
> 
> Toll Free: 800.238.6014



No, just thanks for taking the time to type something without actually helping.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 17, 2009)

Make an effort!


----------



## TamaraQT (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow!!     What is that all about??   I have an upcoming trip to blue tree in July for 2 days.  I am staying on the SPM side.  I DID call the office and inquire.  They assured me I am staying on SPM side and not Westgate.  Executive 2 bedroom suite.  Of course the resort paints a very GRAND picture but Trip Advisor DOES help one to see that it may not be as ROSEY as they say.  HOWEVER, I guess like the OP, I thought I could ask some fellow TUG members if they have ever been there before and what can they tell me that I am sure the resort IS NOT willing to share.  But after reading the responses the OP received, I am not sure if it is safe to ask basic questions anymore.  Wow!!


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Don't be scared we don't bite*



TamaraQT said:


> Wow!!     What is that all about??   I have an upcoming trip to blue tree in July for 2 days.  I am staying on the SPM side.  I DID call the office and inquire.  They assured me I am staying on SPM side and not Westgate.  Executive 2 bedroom suite.  Of course the resort paints a very GRAND picture but Trip Advisor DOES help one to see that it may not be as ROSEY as they say.  HOWEVER, I guess like the OP, I thought I could ask some fellow TUG members if they have ever been there before and what can they tell me that I am sure the resort IS NOT willing to share.  But after reading the responses the OP received, I am not sure if it is safe to ask basic questions anymore.  Wow!!



What would you like to know? As a TUG member there is access to the resort reviews, although unfortunately there is no guarantee that the resort you want to know about will have an up to date review and things can change considerably in a few months at any resort.

Blue Tree is not a top level resort in the Orlando area. It has a troubled past (more applicable as an owner than a guest) and is now managed in two separate parts by two different companies. The Westgate side should probably be avoided due to the overall issues with that group in general while the SPM side is owner controlled and should be an OK place to stay. It has a great location just a mile from Downtown Disney.   The units have always been rather plain as they were not built as timeshares and have compromises for that use.  That contrasts with the usually spectacular places regularly built in Orlando where each new resort tries to out do the last and all are high end, large and flashy.  This is a 20 year old resort, well maintained and in a far better location than most of those flashy new resorts. Plus it is smaller so you can walk to things at the resort as well as services around it - a pleasant change from most Orlando resorts. 

I haven't stayed there since the late 90's but I have visited the units within the past 3 years.  They have been updated and I would take it if I needed a decent place to stay - but not on the Westgate side.


----------



## TamaraQT (Feb 19, 2010)

timeos2 said:


> What would you like to know? As a TUG member there is access to the resort reviews, although unfortunately there is no guarantee that the resort you want to know about will have an up to date review and things can change considerably in a few months at any resort.
> 
> Blue Tree is not a top level resort in the Orlando area. It has a troubled past (more applicable as an owner than a guest) and is now managed in two separate parts by two different companies. The Westgate side should probably be avoided due to the overall issues with that group in general while the SPM side is owner controlled and should be an OK place to stay. It has a great location just a mile from Downtown Disney. The units have always been rather plain as they were not built as timeshares and have compromises for that use. That contrasts with the usually spectacular places regularly built in Orlando where each new resort tries to out do the last and all are high end, large and flashy. This is a 20 year old resort, well maintained and in a far better location than most of those flashy new resorts. Plus it is smaller so you can walk to things at the resort as well as services around it - a pleasant change from most Orlando resorts.
> 
> I haven't stayed there since the late 90's but I have visited the units within the past 3 years. They have been updated and I would take it if I needed a decent place to stay - but not on the Westgate side.


 
Thanks!!! Thats more of the type of response I'm used to from fellow TUG members.  

So I got this place for 2 nights (2bdrm) for only $65 a night. There are 5 of us traveling. So based on your response, I shouldnt be too disappointed if I dont set my expectations too high.  So maybe the reviews on Trip advisor are more on the mark after all. Thanks for you response.  

........ hmmm.....i wonder if NOW would be a good time to tell you after the 2 days at blue tree, I will then spend the next 7 days at *WESTGATE LAKES!!! * 

Nope...I think I should have kept that to myself, and quit while I was ahead! :rofl:


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 19, 2010)

*It's tough but I'll say nothing*



TamaraQT said:


> ........ hmmm.....i wonder if NOW would be a good time to tell you after the 2 days at blue tree, I will then spend the next 7 days at *WESTGATE LAKES!!! *
> 
> Nope...I think I should have kept that to myself, and quit while I was ahead! :rofl:




Oh no!   :ignore: :ignore: :ignore: :ignore: :ignore: My tongue! I bit it!  Hope you have a great, weasel free visit!


----------



## nkldavy (Feb 19, 2010)

*Owners Since 1996*

Blue Tree bottomed out around 2002.  We've taken our kids and grandkids there every even year since 1998.  Since then it's seen steady improvement.   This year we will all be there for two weeks around Easter.  Improvement examples:   Blue Tree (I can't speak to the Westgate buildings) has, or is in the process of screening in the porches of the smaller two bedroom (executive) units, installing granite counter tops and heating pool #4.   Pools 1 and 2 have been heated since before we owned there.

As we haven't been there for two years, I called on the computer question and was told they now have free wi-fi in all the units and lobby.   The check-in/lobby area also still has two desktops and a printer I am told.  I know of no additional charges for timeshare owners, but they do now take a charge card imprint for $50 which is not activated unless expenses are incurred while you are there.

Uncle Davey


----------



## TamaraQT (Feb 20, 2010)

nkldavy said:


> Blue Tree bottomed out around 2002. We've taken our kids and grandkids there every even year since 1998. Since then it's seen steady improvement. This year we will all be there for two weeks around Easter. Improvement examples: Blue Tree (I can't speak to the Westgate buildings) has, or is in the process of screening in the porches of the smaller two bedroom (executive) units, installing granite counter tops and heating pool #4. Pools 1 and 2 have been heated since before we owned there.
> 
> As we haven't been there for two years, I called on the computer question and was told they now have free wi-fi in all the units and lobby. The check-in/lobby area also still has two desktops and a printer I am told. I know of no additional charges for timeshare owners, but they do now take a charge card imprint for $50 which is not activated unless expenses are incurred while you are there.
> 
> Uncle Davey


 
Wow, thanks Uncle Davey.  I know Westgate is known for having screened in porches and balconies so I am sure they may have pushed that suggestion/recommendation along.  I have to admit, since I have a "bug-phobia",  I like being screened in   

Can you give me any tips on which buildings have been updated? I want a screened in balcony. I dont care so much about the granite


----------



## TamaraQT (Feb 20, 2010)

timeos2 said:


> Oh no! :ignore: :ignore: :ignore: :ignore: :ignore: My tongue! I bit it! Hope you have a great, weasel free visit!


 
I know that was hard for you....take a deep breath.....you did good.  
I'm very proud of you!!


----------



## nkldavy (Feb 22, 2010)

*Screen Porches*

Tamara ... I don't know which ones are completed.  If you call a few days before you go, you may be able to get one.     Uncle Davey


----------



## Sea Six (Feb 23, 2010)

TamaraQT said:


> Can you give me any tips on which buildings have been updated? I want a screened in balcony. I dont care so much about the granite



As someone said before, don't be so afraid to call the resort and talk to them.


----------



## TamaraQT (Feb 23, 2010)

Sea Six said:


> As someone said before, don't be so afraid to call the resort and talk to them.


 
Really??  I think you can keep your sarcastic comments and find another topic on the boards to CHIME IN ON.....AS I HAVE ALREADY STATED, I did call the resort and they were not helpful....oh wait....maybe you are one of their employees and that would explain your response......so in that case, you have been TRAINED well and are a perfect example of most timeshare employees.....no matter how UNHELPFUL they are, they just keep coming back....Just like you seem to do for this topic!  

And to think that someone said you don't bite.........thats a matter of opinion........and the context in which BITE is defined


----------

